# Our new puppy is home!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We picked our little guy up about noon and he's settling in really well.
He's napping right now in his kennel and he was so darn cute that I had to take a picture :biggrin1:
No name yet...we're thinking maybe Cody but I want to give it a little more time before we make it definite.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Eva, 

He's so cute. I hope he's having happy dreams.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I am in love with "puppy!" I think those short haired guys are pretty dang cute...kind of like shrunken retrievers? Or am I a goof?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I bet your just thrilled to Hav him home!! What a sweet pic. I love a sleeping baby.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations on getting your baby home with you! I always love the sleeping pics.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Congrats! He looks so relaxed and happy


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sleeping babies are the cutest aren't they. 
I'm thrilled to have him home! 
He's so tiny...I keep worrying that I'll step on him. 
I keep telling the kids to watch their feet.
He followed me around the yard and loved playing in the grass. 
I'm having a hard time telling when he goes potty though because he's so low to the ground..lol
He's been napping about an hour and a half...should I wake him for a potty break or let him sleep? This is all so new to me...I'm afraid of messing up.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations! He does look so sweet and his coloring is just beautiful! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awwww, congratulations! What a cutie.
Carole


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

cute cute cute!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

What a doll! Don't worry about "messing up"! Just give him lots of love and ask your friends here for the tough stuff! I think the old adage...let sleeping dogs lie...is a good one to follow. Puppies sleep 18 hours a day. I wouldn't wake him to pee, but be ready to scoot him onto paper or outside AS SOON as he wakes up! Have fun. And keep the pictures coming.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congratulations, such a sweet look!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LOL...I can't help it, I'm a worrier. 
He woke up and chewed on his kong for a little while, then we went out for a walk(he peed) and we played in the yard for a bit. I brought him back in and he ate a little food, drank some water and fell back asleep in his crate. 
Hopefully he doesn't stay asleep all day and want to be up all night :suspicious: 
I think that we've settled on the name Todd...our other dog is Copper and the kids think that it would be fun to have Copper and Todd (from "The Fox and the Hound" disney movie). 
He kinda even looks like a little fox so I think that it fits him pretty well.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is a cutie. I know you're going to have a lot of fun with this little guy.


----------



## LOLAsMama (Jul 8, 2008)

what a little darling! puppies r the best!eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, what a cutie pie!!! Dont worry, you cannot mess up if you love him like it sound like you do!! He will be fine! And you probably will experience a few, sleep during the day, awake at night , times - Just like human kids!!! But he will get it eventually and you will settle in and be the perfect family!
Welcome to the forum.
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, he is such a sweet little boy.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a sweet picture, Eva!



Posh's Mom said:


> Oh my goodness! I am in love with "puppy!" I think those short haired guys are pretty dang cute...kind of like shrunken retrievers? Or am I a goof?


Amy, the short-haired Havanese definitely remind me of small retrievers too! They have a look all their own, and it's adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats Eva! He is adorable!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Eva said:


> I'm having a hard time telling when he goes potty though because he's so low to the ground..lol


I had this problem as well with Quincy and I started picking him up and checking ----well there's not a real pleasant way of saying this----but his pee-pee hairs for wetness. My kids could get a spot of something on a rug or the floor and I wanted to know if it was Quincy or the kids. As bizarre as it sounds----it works!:thumb:


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Your new baby boy is adorable!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

> I had this problem as well with Quincy and I started picking him up and checking ----well there's not a real pleasant way of saying this----but his pee-pee hairs for wetness.
> 
> 
> > Yep, as unpleasant as it may be it seems to be the only way.
> ...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> I had this problem as well with Quincy and I started picking him up and checking ----well there's not a real pleasant way of saying this----but his pee-pee hairs for wetness.


Sure there is! We call it his "paintbrush"! :laugh:

I can't wait to see more pics! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, he's just adorable. Congratulations! Don't worry, you'll get the hang of puppyhood quickly. Can't wait for more pictures.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Eva~ Todd is a cutie, for sure! I hope his 1st night w/you went well.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Last night went really well! 
Todd went to bed about 11:30 and slept until 6:30 this morning. :jaw:
Tried to feed him his puppy food but he sniffed it and walked away so I cooked him some more Chicken and crumbled it over his food. He rooted around and ate all of the chicken and left the Bil Jac in the bowl. 
I'm going to e-mail the breeder and see if she has any idea's on getting him to eat. I'm not sure how long chicken and rice will be okay for him to live off of.
I got some more pics last night. They aren't great...I'll try to get better one's today if he'll hold still long enough..lol


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cute! What puppy food are you feeding him? Try Innova, Artemis, or Timberwolf. My pet store offeres little trial bags. I usually grab a few of each and then put a little of each in separate small plates, then let the puppy smell each but not eat. Pull him back and then let him go. See which one he gravitates to. If they are all good quality kibbles then you have nothing to worry about. 

Just remember to switch foods over the course of 5-10 days so as not to upset the puppy's stomach.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh my he is sooooo cute!!!!

I'm guessing Bill Jac is what your breeder was feeding him, but really it's not a very high quality kibble. If I were Todd, and not a vegetarian , I'd most definitely prefer the home cooked chicken.

There are a lot of great threads here on the forum about quality dog foods. Really when your dog is such a wee one, it's not totally out of most people's budget to spend some money on their food and they really are what they eat.  I have no doubt that you want the best for your new baby, and are just feeding what the breeder recommended. 

Honestly, I didn't know very much about the difference in quality of dog foods and how important it is to know exactly where they are made, and by what company (so many companies have foods under different, more healthy sounding names but they are still the same stuff) until my border collie and great dane had extremely high levels of liver toxins which I totally contribute to the foods I fed them. My border collie died as a result to the foods I was feeding her, I really feel that in my heart. I was feeding them Nutro Ultra Max, which I thought was a high quality food.

Now, I feed Posh, who is a really picky eater, a mix of dry kibble by Evo and a little bit of canned food by Merrick. I am sure someone could recommend a high quality puppy kibble to you, but the brands I trust are-Merrick, Evanger's, Evo, Nature's Variety, Fromm's Dry-as the canned are still made in China, Wellness, and Orijen. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The breeder was feeding him Bil Jac puppy food and so I bought a bag but he's not interested. 
I have several sample bags (Wellness, Fromm, Timberwolf, Solid Gold) of food that I've tried out on him and he won't try any of them. 
I e-mailed the breeder and so hopefully she has some ideas.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Eva, many forum members have suggested you pour a bit of hot water over the kibble and perhaps mix in a bit of canned food. Have you read Klumb's book and the chapter on the picky eater? You will find that this is a common thread that unites us havanese owners.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Julie said:


> I had this problem as well with Quincy and I started picking him up and checking ----well there's not a real pleasant way of saying this----but his pee-pee hairs for wetness. My kids could get a spot of something on a rug or the floor and I wanted to know if it was Quincy or the kids. As bizarre as it sounds----it works!:thumb:


We had to do that too, Scooter was so low to the ground! Yucky but it works. He is such a sweetie lying there sleeping! The only time we woke Scooter was if it was close to our bedtime, we'd wake him and give him a snuggle and then straight outside. Just don't get him riled up to play and hopefully he'll go back to sleep.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Have you read Klumb's book and the chapter on the picky eater? You will find that this is a common thread that unites us havanese owners.


I don't think that I have? I've read much information on the internet but I haven't come across that one that I know of. 
I don't have any canned food at the moment but I'm going to buy some and try it out on him. 
It's got to be better than cooking chicken and rice at every meal. 
Hopefully his tummy doesn't get upset. 
It's amazing that Bil Jac cost's as much as it does since it's not a good food. I paid $15 for a 7lb bag at Petsmart. I'll try to get him switched over quickly to something else if I can find something that he'll eat.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby, Eva! He's totally adorable and I just love his coloring!

As to the food, Amy is right. There are many high quality foods/kibble out there and perhaps your pup just doesn't like the one you are feeding him now. If it is a good quality one and isn't gone bad, then normally a puppy would eat quite a bit. They are growing and need all the energy they can get.

Chicken and rice doesn't supply the vitamins and supplements that a good kibble will. (I prefer either homemade cooked food or raw, but that's another story! :biggrin1: ) Maybe this site will help: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

Here's what I found about Bil Jac's -

*Ingredients:*
Fresh Chicken, Fresh Chicken By-Products (Organ Meat Only), *Corn* (corn isn't well digested by dogs), Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp (sugar removed), Fresh Chicken Liver, Brewers Dried Yeast, *Cane Molasses* (there's no need for added sugar), Eggs, Salt, Sodium Propionate (a preservative), DL-Methionine, L-Lysine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K), D-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganous Oxide, Inositol, *BHA (a preservative)* (some have said this is a carcinogen) , Iron Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Cobalt Carbonate, Potassium Iodine, Sodium Selenite.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (minimum) 28%
Crude Fat (minimum) 18%
Moisture (maximum) 10%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 4%

Good luck with the food! If puppy is hungry, he will end up eating. It's just best to find a food that is good for him in the long run.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I talked with my puppies breeder yesterday and she told me that she had been feeding Bil Jac AND Eukanuba puppy food. Bil Jac was free fed and the Eukanuba was given moistened twice a day. 
I bought some Eukanuba after talking with her and he's eating that much better. I'm hand feeding him (or rolling it across the kitchen floor) because he tends to ignore it when it's in the bowl. 
She also suggested picking up some Nutrical at the Vet's office to make sure that he's getting what he needs until he starts eating well on his own. 
He's doing well this morning. I'm exausted because he was up most of the night crying in his crate. Finally around 4am I covered his crate with a towel and he settled down and went to sleep. 
He woke up about 7:30 and is chewing on his Bully Stick right now. 
As soon as he's eating well I'll switch him to a better quality food, I just don't want to confuse him and have him stop eating again.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

a few more pictures from last night...he's much eaisier to photograph when he's sleepy


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Couple more pics from this morning. :biggrin1:
The little boy is my son Aiden..he's (almost) 4 and he LOVES his new puppy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Eva-we had to add a bit of hot water to his food and he ate it. I gradually stopped doing that. He's a nut though, won't eat out of any type of bowl! His water and food bowls are exactly alike and he'll drink out of the water bowl but won't touch the food bowl! :suspicious: So he eats off the tile floor. We too tried several different foods, small sample bags given by the pet store, a specialty store-not Petsmart or PetCo, and he preferred Evo Small Bites Red Meat. Good luck, he's so cute!!!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Super cute pics!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Eva, todd is adorable!!! what a face!! and I love his coloring. 

about the food (and I sure was never able to follow this advice) but "they" say to just put the kibble down and give it 15 -30 minutes. if he doesn't eat pick it up , cover it and give him the same bowl at the next meal. follow the same instruction for each meal. Every one says they have never seen a dog/puppy miss more than 3 meals before they give in and eat. The problem we had (well one of them) was that while you are potty training you are giving a lot of treats, so my boys held out for those. And Jasper really did starve himself rather than eat kibble. But 2 1/2 years later, he is actually less finicky than my chow hound now. Good luck, and we LOVE pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

The new pictures are just darling. In one, he looks like he's smiling! Happy puppy! The one where he's sleeping, well there isn't much that's cuter than a comfy, sleeping puppy.
Aiden is adorable too.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Eva your puppy is absolutely adorable! He just looks so sweet I want to eat him up! 

I don't want to seem annoying, but Eukanuba is definitely NOT a high quality food either. I think it rates pretty low in most analysis/studies. This is one of the companies, Iams, that was a part of the recall, doesn't get their food from the U.S., and makes it seem (from their prices) to be a high quality kibble. My great dane breeder fed her pups Eukanuba, and so of course I started him off on that. It was not good. He had terrible dander and didn't keep his glossy coat for long. We switched him to Nutro, another bad food disguised as high quality and he always had problems. I think I told you about our border collie dying and how I attribute it to the food I was feeding her...talk about major guilt.

Since then, I've become a bit of a Nazi when it comes to food research. I'm a vegetarian, so I'm not going to be able to stomach the home cooked or raw diets, but I insist on a high quality kibble/canned mix for Posh. Please don't worry about "upsetting" his tummy by switching from Eukanuba/Bill Jac, honestly, you might have some runny poops from the water content of the canned if you're putting too much in, but the food is ten times better than what he's eating. Sorry, but I have to be blunt about this because it's something I'm soooo sad about.

The Diane Klumb book is called "The Havanese" and it's a great book, but very controversial as Diane is part of the Havana Silk Dog breeding program. Regardless, it's a great book with a great "voice" and wonderful information. I ordered my copy of Amazon.

Best to you. I sure hope this didn't come off as "know it all-ness" as my advice is worth exactly as much as you paid for it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Eva,

Both of your boys are abolutely adorable.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's doing much better today.
I took him to the pet food store and bought some Merrick puppy plate and Wellness canned foods to mix with the Eukanuba for now.
I also picked up a small bag of Orijin puppy food (dry)..He likes the Orijin but he's having a hard time biting into the pieces (they are really big compared to what he's used to) 
I've quit even trying to get him to eat the Bil Jac..he won't touch it...good thing that Petsmart lets you return open bags. 
I think that I'll buy some dry Merrick puppy plate and see if I can wean him onto it. He really seems to like the canned Merrick (which is my cats favorite food) 
I'm grateful for the advice. The little guy has had me worried terribly with his finicky eating habits. He won't eat treats at all (aside from a tiny piece of string cheese) 
He's rounding out a little and has poo'd 3 times today (yay!) Too much information, I know...but I'm a proud Momma :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Eva-thought I was finished talking about poo now that my kids are older but I'm guilty of it too! We struggled with food at first so just hang in there, he'll eat and if he pooed 3 times in one day then he's sure eating! Such a cute little guy!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Eva,
I am just seeing this post and am so excited to see another short haired pup. :whoo: I have two myself, and just LOVE them. Todd is absolutely precious. I love his coloring! I'd love to see more pics as he grows. Was he the only one in his litter?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

HI! I was told there was another short hair owner on here, I'm thrilled to finally meet you :biggrin1: 
Todd was from a litter of 5 and he and his sister were the only short hairs. 
He's such a mellow pup. 
Everywhere that we go he lays againt my shoulder totally relaxed. 
When he's down on the floor playing he's busy but he's never "out of control" He'll calm down in an instant if you pick him up. I've never been around such a sweet puppy. 
He's sleeping 5-7 hours at night and has only had one (potty) accident in the house which was totally my fault...long walk to the front door and a full bladder..lol
He had a bath the other night (he had grass stains on his knees) and he sat perfectly still through it all...even blow drying didn't phase him! 
I'm so in love with my little guy. 
Your short hairs are Beautiful! 
I hope that my Todd grows up to look just like them.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

More pics...I need to start a new picture thread...lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pics Eva! Todd looks like he is fitting into your family so well. Keep those pics coming!!! We love pictures around here.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Cute pup! Which breeder did you get him from?

Ryan


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Beamer said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> Cute pup! Which breeder did you get him from?
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the welcome  
He came from Alderon Havanese in Wa. state. 
His Momma is Alderon's Danyia and His Papa is Carousels Mahala.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Eva, he is simply adorable! I love his colors and his fur looks so very soft. What cute photos of him and your little boy! Thank you so much for sharing. WE LOVE PICTURES ! 

Out of curiosity, I tried to go to the site of your breeder and this is where it lead me.,,, http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://www.havaneseworld.com/

It states that proceeding to the site may cause harm to my computer! Not sure if your breeder is aware, but it looks like Google discovered a spy ware on one of their pages so are warning people away. I thought I'd let you know.

Part of the page reads: *Of the 1 pages we tested on the site over the past 90 days, 1 page(s) resulted in malicious software being downloaded and installed without user consent. The last time Google visited this site was on 07/07/2008, and the last time suspicious content was found on this site was on 07/07/2008.

Malicious software includes 1 trojan(s). Successful infection resulted in an average of 1 new processes on the target machine.

Malicious software is hosted on 1 domain(s), including 58.65.232.0. *


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My AVG caught the virus for me when I visited her site. 
I didn't go back to it after the first time and have used either e-mail or the phone to talk with her since then. 
I had actually meant to let her know about the virus but it slipped my mind until now. 
I'm not sure if she knows about it? 
I'm glad that everyone's enjoying the pictures...I love taking them


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*more pleeeeeez*

I just love your puppy! I love seeing the eyes! I'll bet those ears are like velvet too!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

His whole body feels like Velvet...he's super soft 
Today's pics...My daughter thought that Todd needed clothes..lol..I have to admit he does look pretty cute though.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

One more...he rolled over.
Sooooo cute!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww love the clothes on the cutie pie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gosh, the pictures just get cuter and cuter. I love the chewing on the shoe pic but you might come to regret that...... 
Todd is just adorable.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mckennasedona said:


> I love the chewing on the shoe pic but you might come to regret that......


Lol...Don't I know it! 
He's not allowed to chew on shoes but my little guy left his out and Todd was so cute that I couldn't resist snapping a picture before I took it away.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what a cutie patootie*

I'm totally in love!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Todd is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love your pictures and Todd is an absolute cutie pie but I have a question, "isn't it hot where you live?" As I look at photos of him in a shirt and lying on a warm blanket while it is steaming here in New York, I need to take another sip of my ice water.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol...not really. 
It's been in the mid 70's low 80's mid-day but the morning temps have been in the 50's and poor Todd shiver's every morning when we bring him outside.
Our house is also shaded by three really big walnut tree's and so it stays cool indoors until the evening. 
I take the shirt off when it warms up.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

No new pic's today..sorry... just a quick update
Todd had a check up at the Vet today and he's 4lbs 4oz!  
Our Vet said that I picked a very sweet puppy...I told her that I already knew that...lol
I realized a little while ago that Todd is training me.. He was in his crate chewing on his Kong (which was empty) and he kept throwing it out at me. 
I would throw it back in and say "Crate up" which is what I say when he goes in his crate..so he runs in, grab his kong and throw it back out at me....over and over and over again.  It took me a few minutes to catch on but I think that he was trying to tell me to stuff his kong for him..lol
He keeps surprising me :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh. How SWEET!! Todd is beautiful and so innocent looking. Don't they all look like that when they're asleep? lol He's a smart one too, eh? You're in for some fun times!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I love how Todd is training you to "stuff" his kong. Way too cute!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

He's a smart little guy... 
Today's pictures...Todd was playing outside in the grass


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Yep he's still stinking ADORABLE! 

So gang, do you think his coloring will do the magic havanese color change being a short haired hav? I am imagining if he were a long haired havanese that he would be a sable, and so many of these have eventually turned white? Just my brain trying to engage...it's summer after all.

Eva, have you checked out any of the threads on color changing? It's fascinating.

Regardless, keep updating us with pics of the cutie pa tootie!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is so cute and Cicero would love having another "stick boy" to play with. Once Cicero gets a stick it's hard...imposibble...to catch him to take it away. Enjoy these days because they grow up to fast.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

First of all Todd is a doll!

Second, I am impressed how quickly you have caught on to the fact that Todd is training YOU!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Todd the Bod...*

What an adorable little dude. I wonder if his color will change too like his longer coated cousins? I love how you can see his eyes and read into his little soul. I'm totally enamored with him and so glad you are enjoying the wild ride. It just keeps getting better...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that everyone's enjoying the pic's. 
He's so much fun and I love to share him with everyone. 
It's funny that you mention color change because I've been wondering the same thing. 
I know that the long hairs can go through huge color change in their life and I've already noticed some on Todd and so who knows what may happen. 
He's starting to get light "eyebrows" and his muzzle where the white looks freckled is starting to fill in sable. He's also getting sable freckles on his front legs. 
It's going to be fun watching him grow. 
I can't believe that it's been almost two weeks already. He's getting so much bigger and WAY more active.


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Eva,
Violet was pure white at 14 weeks, but now has nice creamy "lowlights". I'm hoping that she ends up with a full creamy coat. People stop me all the time and ask about her. Her coat is truly like silk. I think her big sister, Stella, is getting annoyed about it!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Todd is ADORABLE


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Todd is totally adorable! Look at those eyes and soft, soft fur. I'm totally loving all the pics you're sending in, Eva. Thank you!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, sorry that I haven't updated pictures lately. I came back from a girl's weekend at the beach and found out that our 7 yr old Chocolate Lab Copper had slipped his collar while I was gone and had been hit by a car. 
I met my DH at the Vet when I came home and after x-rays showed massive injuries we decided that the kindest thing to do would be to put him to sleep. 
It's been a hard couple of days but having our puppy here has at least made me get out of bed each day. Otherwise I don't think that I could function. 
I'll try to get photo's of Todd up soon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Eva, I am so sorry for your loss of of Copper. Hugs.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Eva, my heart goes out to you and your family. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, I'm so very sorry to hear about Copper. 

Hugs


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eva, I'm so sorry for your family's loss. :hug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss... hope you can feel these virtual hugs.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh no Eva, I'm so sorry to hear that.

Four months after Posh arrived we had to put our dane down. It was really terrible, but the kisses from Posh who licked away our tears made it so much better to get through.

Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

How terribly sad Eva. I just lost my 17-year old Pom two months ago. It's just so heartbreaking because we love these guys so much. If you'd like, Amy started a thread "Pets that have gone to the rainbow bridge". You can search to find it and post pictures and a story there. It really is nice sometimes to go back and take a look when you are feeling down. It reminds you of the happier times.

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Eva, I'm sorry to hear about Copper. Like Lisa, I also lost a Pom after 17 years ~ and I still get teary thinking about her. I can tell you a little Hav can do wonders with their cuteness and kisses to help ease the pain.

I will be thinking about you because it's hard for quite a while when we lose our sweet furbabies.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks you all so much for the kind words. 
I know that I made the best choice for Copper but it's painful knowing that he had to suffer at all and that I wasn't there to comfort him. 
I did get to see him at the Vets office and even though he was on a high dose of Morphine for the pain he knew me and wagged his tail a little and rested his head on my hand. 
He was such a kind, patient soul and had such a big heart...he loved everyone and showed it in his actions everyday. 
I'll look for the Rainbow bridge thread and add his story...thanks for the idea. It will help to have a place to remember him.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

(((Eva)))

I am so sorry to hear about Copper. We just lost our little buddy over a month ago so I will think of Copper and Domino running together, painfree and happy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva,

I'm sorry to hear you had such a crummy homecomeing.  I said good-bye to my Sheperd last month and it's so hard to suddenly be without them. Just like you, my Hav's helped me to smile and gave me some joy each day. It's not a cure but it sure does help. :hug:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

*On a Brighter Note..*

I was getting ready to take some pic's of Todd and when I looked at my camera it seems that someone (I think my daughter) got some pic's of him while I was gone. 
So...here goes...mostly sleepy puppy pic's...he's really difficult to photograph when he's awake..he tries to eat the camera every time that he see's it..lol


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

That last one of him belly up is too cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Boy does he know how to relax or what? I love the photos!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Some awake pics as well...but he had just woken up so still sleepy..


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww Todd is a cutie!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Something wonderful was gained in the loss of Copper. 
My DH has never been an "Animal person" He says that he like's animals he just doesn't want them...and so all of our pets have always been "Mine"
It's funny because he LOVES animals but he's always been afraid to show that love because he says that they always die and that it will make it hurt worse when it happens. 
When Copper was hit by the car DH was home alone with him and the kids and so he had to deal with all of the awful heartbreaking tasks on his own.
It forced him to really "feel" what Copper was going through and his own emotions. 
He was really shaken up and cried several times...he's not a man who cries.
Since then he's decided that it's going to hurt no matter what when he loses a pet and so it's okay to enjoy having them and loving them. 
His relationship with Todd has become really strong...it's so cute to see this big tough guy down on the floor playing with our tiny puppy. :biggrin1:
I'll be forever heartbroken over our loss but I will also be grateful for the love that my DH is able to express because of this loss. 
Just wanted to share.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> it's so cute to see this big tough guy down on the floor playing with our tiny puppy.


We need pictures!! 
I always knew my DH loved animals but it was so cute, the week I went back to work after bringing McKenna home. I drive up and here's Steve sitting out front in a beach chair with this tiny, 3.5 lb white puppy in his arms. At the time he weighed close to 275 lbs (not anymore thank goodness) and she just cuddled into his arms. It was so cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

What a neat story - sad but so heartwarming. If you ever get picture of your DH with Todd you should post it in the men who love Havanese thread.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

:biggrin1: I'll try to get some pictures..I may have to be sneaky about it..I'm not sure that Joe's going to be ready to share his love yet...baby steps people..lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Eva, that is beautiful. It's the magic of loving a puppy that does this to a person. Very sweet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When these big, tough guys fall for these furbabies, they fall hard. DH just got a new computer and he is using the puos names for usernames and passwords all over the place. 

Yes, it is very painful to lose our pets that we love so much. But I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a great heart aching and warming story Eva. I will never forget watching my DH, (who always had outdoor strays before Jasper) lean over Jaspers puppy pen when he didn't know I was looking and say "hello sweet little boy" with the most lovesick look on his face and in his voice.... and when he saw me he said, "I didn't think I would think he was sooo cute" loses something in the translation-- but it made me melt.


----------

